# Arcadia T5 flood in a 4x2x2



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I am considering acquiring a pair or trio of rankin's and currently considering a 4x2x2 for their viv (unless people think this wont be suffice?). I've been considering uv possibilities and for obvious reasons want to be purchasing a T5 setup. I immediately thought 3ft version however I'm now contemplating using a 2ft mounted in the hot side or even the T5 flood to create a major photogradient.

Which route do you think would be best? John, it would be great if you could shed some light lol2 on this for me?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The T5 flood is pretty darn good, heres a pic of one in use in our fijian iguanas, 

The flood is on the left and there is a metal halide on the right, Now next to the metal halide is a ceramic emitter so all the heat and (previously) main UVB was located at the top. 

Since adding the flood I have noticed that the figgys will actively seek it out and bask under it for small periods, theres no heat there so they have no need to sit under it other than to get UVB which they seem to be doing.

I guess the ultimate set up would be to use a flood as a boosting zone like i have in the figgy set up and use it alongside a 2ft T5 but as you can see they give off a fair amount of light and thats through the heavy mesh on top of a herptek too.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers for that Neil. Maybe I'll go for both then! I think I'll start with the 2ft tube and get the flood at a later date if necessary. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI Tom,

great report Neil, thanks for showing that.

the flood is a real poweful unit that has a great colour output and a very wide emision zone.

it is only about 30cms long but has a very wide output at upper index.

but in a 48" long viv id want to see a slighly wider photogradient. so your idea of using a 24w D3+ and reflector towards the hot end with the flood directly over the basking zone is perfect.

and with the 24-39w controller if you want to increase the lamp size to 39w you won need to buy another set of control gear! just the lamp and reflector.

The flood is super cool and certainly is a much more effective replacment for M.V!

john




tomcannon said:


> Cheers for that Neil. Maybe I'll go for both then! I think I'll start with the 2ft tube and get the flood at a later date if necessary.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> HI Tom,
> 
> great report Neil, thanks for showing that.
> 
> ...


Cheers John. Thought that may be the case. As I said I'll go for the 24w and get the flood is I feel it's necessary at a later date. Do you know John if any of your products will be for sale at the s.w.a.r.e show?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Tom, I really dont know. I only heard about it last night :-(

But all the good shops sell our product so if retailers attend i would have thought so.

Or buy it from Neil, he is the cheapest on the market at the mo anyway 

John




tomcannon said:


> Cheers John. Thought that may be the case. As I said I'll go for the 24w and get the flood is I feel it's necessary at a later date. Do you know John if any of your products will be for sale at the s.w.a.r.e show?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Or buy it from Neil, he is the cheapest on the market at the mo anyway
> 
> John


I had better put the price up! 

Arcadia D3 UV Flood 24w Compact 12 UVB


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> I had better put the price up!
> 
> Arcadia D3 UV Flood 24w Compact 12 UVB


Cheers Neil. That's a great price! I'll be sure to kit out the viv before I go to sware with some sort of uv in case I get any reps so it may just be this. If I don't get any reps then I'll put it in the 6x2x2 bd viv.


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> I had better put the price up!
> 
> Arcadia D3 UV Flood 24w Compact 12 UVB


That's a really good price!

Would this be suitable as the sole source of UVB in a 3ft vivarium (height approx 16"). It'd be for a Berber Skink, when I can get my hands on one.

I take it the bulbs are good for 1 year? Also do you stock the replacement bulbs, can't see them anywhere (or I'm just not looking properly)?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

we stock the bulbs, I probably haven't got round to listing them yet as John keeps bringing out too many new products.

basically if its Arcadia we stock it as we are a full Arcadia partner


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The replacment lamps are easy to obtain and the product code is FD3PC24E

And yes all guaranteed for a year as usual.

John


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info, would it be suitable as sole uvb for a 3ft viv though, or would I be better off with a 22" t5?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends on the species really and height of viv! But in theory it can be done yes

John



Lizard_Boy said:


> Thanks for the info, would it be suitable as sole uvb for a 3ft viv though, or would I be better off with a 22" t5?


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It depends on the species really and height of viv! But in theory it can be done yes
> 
> John


The viv is 16" high and its a berber skink. Thanks again


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## littlestar (Sep 10, 2009)

*which D3*

Indian Star tortoises D3 forest or D3+ desert which is preffered? thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have answered your PM

john




littlestar said:


> Indian Star tortoises D3 forest or D3+ desert which is preffered? thanks


----------

